# 2 visits on same day by 2 different physicians



## cvand1972 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a question I've never run in to and hope someone call clarify.
Patient has an EP Procedure and comes in to see the EP physician as a follow up to the procedure but is also seen by the Cardiologist as a follow up to the same procedure.  They are both different specialties, however, they are both following up for the exact same thing.  I don't feel right doing that.  Has anyone else run in to this situation?


----------



## LLovett (Nov 11, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with 2 different specialties seeing the same patient on the same day. The problem I see with your scenario is I am not aware of anyone that recogonizes EP as a specialty separate from cardiology. So to an insurance they are considered the same specialty. 

In this case since they were seen for the same reason only 1 gets to bill. Had they been seen for different reasons you could possibly appeal to insurance. As it stands the best you can do is level based on the combined documentation and submit under 1 provider.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kareninpa (Nov 11, 2009)

We run into the same problem at our practice. We have non-invasive cardiologists and then an EP doctor. You can bill both, however expect the second one to deny and be prepared to do an appeal. 

Karen CPC


----------

